

The Apple Watch Is the Perfect Wrist Piece for Dystopia - Tsiolkovsky
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-apple-watch-is-the-perfect-wrist-piece-for-dystopia

======
golergka
It looks like Vice author is unaware that luxury iPhones existed from day one,
the only difference being that they were produced by companies other than
Apple.

~~~
kjjw
I don't think that affects any of the arguments made.

~~~
golergka
But it makes them misplaced. It's not about Apple, or Apple Watch; it's about
luxury items in general. But if you remove the apple watch from the title, it
suddenly becomes an ordinary anti-capitalism rant instead of Apple-bashing
clickbait.

~~~
kjjw
Misplaced? No. Under generalized? Perhaps. But what's wrong with a good
example?

Rant and clickbait are loaded words, often used to dismiss without discussion.

~~~
sarvinc
I generally read comments here to see if an article is worth reading. I
bounced back and forth on this article.

I agree with you that the article is under generalized. It really has little
to do with Apple. I also feel that the arguments are misplaced; the "46
million Americans [who] are on food stamps" probably feel that those of us who
own Apple (and other similar tech.) products are on the other side of the
income gap.

How about this gem: "How dare they—followed by near-instantaneous submission.
In short, it charted the pattern (half-serious critical recoil, more centric
smart takes, and finally, open-armed acceptance) of just about every major
Apple hype cycle ever." If we look at the press who follow this cycle then the
article falls squarely in the "How dare they" phase.

I'd suggest skipping the article. There's nothing in the article to suggest
that any of this is valid and instead isn't just part of the clickbait trend
towards "major Apple hype cycle[s]" perpetrated by journalists.

------
bichiliad
I've been less and less impressed with Vice articles. I'm not a particularly
good critic, and I'm certainly no writer, but this seems pretty empty. If we
do collapse into a dystopia, we'll do it with or without the Apple Watch.

------
robotresearcher
> Amazon’s “Kiva” robots can carry 3,000 pounds, stock shelves and select and
> ship packages

As of now, the Kiva robots move shelves around very cleverly. Humans stock the
shelves, pick, package and ship items. Just for the record.

edit: Amazon is encouraging research in robot picking:

[http://amazonpickingchallenge.org](http://amazonpickingchallenge.org)

------
colechristensen
>It’s natural that Americans should have a weird and dissonant relationship
with luxury products.

The only thing that's natural is writers and journalists grasping at straws to
find poignant things to say about perceived controversies.

Nobody really cares.

------
epaga
"Jony Ives"...

